# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Αναβάθμιση Κόμβου Utopia #16501

## biomecanoid

ftp://ftp:[email protected]:40000/Repository/update/

Ο κόμβος αναβαθμίστηκε με 3.7 μετρα φ60mm ιστό και με ένα ακόμα BBLink (σύνολο 2). Τα πιάτα είναι Xtreme europe 1m με AR52 κάρτες και υπάρχουν ακόμα διαθέσιμες 2x AR52N. Το pc είναι Ρ3 [email protected] με 384 ram με κουτί Hager. Photos στο FTP.

----------


## biomecanoid

Γεια,


Αναβάθμιση στον Κόμβο με περισσότερα πιάτα, μεγαλύτερο ιστό, 4a link. Επίσης οι αντηρίδες έχουν βελτιωθεί από 3ης έγιναν 4ης και με διπλα πασαλάκια σε κάθε συρματόσκοινο. Yπάρχουν και σχετικές photos.



Ευχαριστω

----------


## klarabel

Ωραία μερακλίδικη δουλίτσα. Αν κάλυπτες και τα καλώδια κάτω σε ένα πλαστικό σωλήνα CB θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα, για προστασία. Πολύ δε παρισσότερο αν είναι και 220V.
Καλά λίνκ.

----------


## biomecanoid

βραδινές photos

----------


## biomecanoid

Κάνω attach και το ppt απο το FTP μου που είναι μέρος του video που έχω κάνει για τον κόμβο :

ftp://ftp:[email protected]:40000/Repository/AWMN.ppt

----------


## biomecanoid

Σήμερα με την βοήθεια του Jkond έγινε αναβάθιση του κόμβου από Ρ3 [email protected], 384 mb ram σε P4 2ghz, 1gb ram, intel chipset και 6 pci slots, επίσης αλλάχτηκε και η απλή ethernet με Giga. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω και photos από το ΤaratsoPC και προσεχώς θα μπει Access Point.

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο Διαμαντή. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## biomecanoid

Βαλαντης οχι Διαμαντης  ::  hehe

----------


## JB172

Ωπ. Λάθος.  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

Σήμερα έκανα τις τελευταίες πινελιές στο router και έτσι πλέον εκτος από λειτουργικός είναι και αρκετά εμφανίσιμος για να τραβηχτούν Photos

-----------------------------------------------------
Specs:

Psu 450 watt
Pentium 4 2ghz
1gb Ram
4x AR52N + 2x AR52
15gb HD
-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## biomecanoid

Πιστεύω σύντομα να αλλαχτεί η ασφάλεια με μια μεγαλύτερη

----------


## biomecanoid

Έγινε ακόμα ένα βιντεάκι όπου φαίνεται ο κόμβος στην σημερινή του μορφή. Σύνολο 3α videos.

New ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-1MlTOx4k

--------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyYHjyt8PEE

--------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arlMmpwgXgA



New ---> http://www.tiktube.com/index.php?video=446

--------> http://www.tiktube.com/index.php?video=445

--------> http://www.tiktube.com/index.php?video=325

----------


## biomecanoid

Γεια,

Ο κόμβος Utopia έχει ένα ελεύθερο link που κοιτάει στις 55.51 μοίρες το link περνάει πάνω από Δαβάκη, Mατζαγκιωτακη, Ιφιγένειας etc etc. Μπορεί βεβαια να μπει και σε άλλη θέση το πιατο.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## biomecanoid

Γεια,


O κόμβος είναι down εδώ και 2-3 μέρες λόγο blown capacitors αριστερά και δεξιά του 24 pin ATX socket. ( χωρίς ζεστη μέσα στο κρύο και με ups )

Αυτό ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα γιατί έχουν γίνει ένα σωρό περίεργες συμπτώσεις που στοίχισαν την ζωή του core2quad που παιζω παιχνίδια, του κινητού μου μέχρι και του πλυντηρίου και όλα αυτά με διαφορα ημερών.

Όλα αυτά έγιναν τώρα που ετοίμαζα να κάνω την satelite tv που έχω διαθέσιμη στο awmn.

Τώρα το σημαντικό είναι να αποκατασταθεί ο κόμβος, εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τους capacitors γιατί τα skills μου με το κολλητήρι δεν είναι και πολύ καλά και κάνω μονο χονδρές δουλειές.

Άμα μπορεί κανεις να μου αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές θα το εκτιμούσα γιατί το motherboard είναι λίγο σπάνιο αφού έχει 6 pci 
και ότι κάνει ο κόπος του θα το έχει, γιατί τώρα ένα καινούργιο motherboard θα κάνει 20-30 euro δεν θα έχει 6 pci και θα θέλω και τετραπλό adaptor αλλα 20 euro.

... --- ...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## biomecanoid

O κόμβος έχει επιδιορθωθεί οι πυκνωτές αλλάχτηκαν με την βοήθεια του Dimter και το motherboard έχει περάσει όλα τα test memtest - burn in test - HD read-write test etc.

Τώρα είναι ηδη up and running 34 μέρες χωρίς κανένα θέμα. Επίσης βελτιώθηκε και η ψύξη του κουτιού με αλλαγή του psu που έδινε ρεύμα στα ανεμιστηράκια του κουτιά με ένα με περισσότερα Ampere.

Ο κόμβος έχει ένα ελεύθερο Link που ψαχνει ταιρι.

----------

